# New Hobby 750FML.



## dennisandandrea

Hi, 
We are about to change our motorhome from a Bessacar 710 to a Hobby750FML!! from Oaktree Motorhomes. 
Can't wait to have the extra space!! we entertain in the van at weekends and hope to accommodate up to 10 people to eat!!! I'm wondering if anyone has changed the oven and hob for a full cooker? Swift and Bessacars have a nice 'Stoves' cooker ? 
It's a LHD imported with a kph speedo, has anyone fitted a speedo converter plate please?? 

:lol: 
Andrea (on my own as Dennis is off working to pay for the new van!!!)


----------



## dennisandandrea

*New Hobby owner Yiphee can't wait!!!*

So sorry everyone didn't finish the title!!

I'm new to this posting malarky!! 
I must say we have learned so much and met so many great people since joining the website. 
We went to Shepton Mallet this year and thats where we saw our 'dream' van. 
Looking forward to the next meet that we will be able to get to!!

:lol: 
Andrea


----------



## Pusser

If I had to change my van I would be giving Hobby some serious consideration. They always look good and seem to be particularly well built. I do hope you have a great time although 10 people in my van would be entered in the Guniess Book of records along with how many people can you cram into a telephone box. I like people but not in herds.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Andrea

Was it one of those directly opposite the MHF pitch?

We were so impressed with Phil and Jan's (Glen432) Hobby on the Saturday evening. Very comfortable and spacious. And they're so distinctive on the road. We saw one on the other carriageway of the A12 this afternoon, and you could tell it was a Hobby from 100 yards away. I think it was a 750 - tag axle?

I can feel my wish list getting longer each day :? 

Gerald


----------



## 89086

*Hobby 750 FML*

Imported our second Hobby 750 in April thru Bundesvan. We had a 2001 Blue 750Fmse before. We have removed the fixed table and had one made with folding legs from Cak tanks which stays on the fixed bed till wanted which makes a huge lounge space. We use a small folding table for coffee cups or drinks 
Never bothered with speedo change as we use TomTom Go satnav which shows a more accurate speed in mph. If you put an oven in you will lose a lot of drawer and cupboard space and have to put up with the rattles ! We use a Remoska mini oven on site or a double skillet off site in the van or on a portable gas cooker outside. No smells !
You have chosen a FAB van, any queries email us


----------



## dennisandandrea

Hi Gerald, 

No, we bought the van from the same company as Phil & Jan - Oaktree. The actual van was on there display!! we first saw it Sat afternoon, it wasn't until we spoke to Phil & Jan that we really started to think seriously!!! 
We actually came to the show to buy batteries. It was a good show and really enjoyed meeting other MHF fans!!! what a friendly crowd, the meet afterwards at Brean was really good!! 

This is history repeating itself! the first Kontiki we bought was after going into Don Amotts to buy a water container. 

We are excited!! and can't wait to collect it on 3/11. 
Like Jan & Phil we would like to fulltime!! and think this van will do everything we want!!


----------



## gaspode

Hi Hobbyda

We might not have a 750 but I can assure you that you won't be disappointed with your new Hobby. We've had ours for just over a year now and have been most impressed with the quality and performance. We were on a site yesterday when a chap knocked the door and asked how I had fitted the towbar and scooter rack, he wanted to put one on his Autosleeper and said he couldn't fancy using the flimsy looking chassis extensions to secure it. He took one look under our van and couldn't believe it - chassis extensions built from 8mm thick galvanised section - typical German belt & braces. He went away muttering something about British quality under his breath.


----------



## dennisandandrea

Hi Whisturx,

Thank you, the ideas are great especially about losing the draw space!! I really loved the fact that there is a large draw!! unusual in vans. 
I will put my thinking cap on again, (I was thinking of the better half's!! diet really, he just loves homemade cakes!!! hence wanting the full oven,don't tell him the cakes are mainly low fat!!) 
We love the idea of removing the centre table, will have to give serious thought!! 

 
andrea


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, the very best of luck to you. It's a beautiful motorhome.

Gerald


----------



## dennisandandrea

Hello Gaspode, 
We've had a few vans over the years but I think this may be our best buy yet!! and agree the build quality is good! 
Dennis has always been worried about weight with the Bessacar as it is 3.5 ton, with the Hobby I don't think we will have to worry!! as long as I can take my sewing machine! I would happily live in the van!! 

All the best Andrea


----------



## Glen432

Hi, Andrea 

Should we be phoning Steve at Oaktree for our ten percent comission after selling the van for him, seriously though were glad we could help. Hope you will be as happy as we are with ours and that you get round to full timing in the future. We are really enjoying life on the road so far, where just outside Marbella at the moment.

Have you check with Truma to see if your combi heater needs adjusting as ours did.

Regards
Phil & Jan


----------



## dennisandandrea

Hi Jan & Phil, 

certainly worth a try!! who is Steve, everyone we have dealt with at Oaktrees is called "Gary".
After seeing your van we went back and looked again! fatal!! we are really excited and can't wait for November!! to collect our Hobby. 

Dennis has checked with Oaktrees and they said the Trauma heater has been adjusted however we will make sure the adjustment has been done before 
signing on the dotted line!
We are still planning to fulltime hopefully in summer 2008, providing we can get away from Grandparent duties!! another grandchild on the way!! 
hope you are really enjoying life in Marbella and beyond, 
we would love to know how you are getting on, 
best wishes Andrea & Dennis 8) 8)


----------

